# Stock up on MH 44 Parts?



## EPU_MH (Dec 29, 2016)

My wife works for a horse rescue and rehab farm in central Ohio, and they had a 1954 MH E44 donated this year. It's a great little tractor and does exactly what they need (spreading manure mostly), but it and the manure spreader both seem to go down fairly regularly, mostly with electrical issues on the tractor. I'm considering stocking up on a few parts that we know will be the most common culprits, but don't know the system well enough to know which to stock up on...besides the obvious consumables like belts and such. Anyone have continual trouble with any specific parts that you would suggest stockpiling?

Also, If anyone has a spare tractor and/or manure spreader and would like to donate to a good 501(c)3 (especially for an end of the year tax write-off), I know a place.


----------

